

What To Buy an Entrepreneur for the Upcoming Holidays - dherman76
http://digg.com/business_finance/What_to_buy_an_entrepreneur_for_the_holidays/
a humorous look at shopping for an entrepreneur 
======
dcurtis
Linking to a social news site from a social news site makes the internet cry.

Direct link: [http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/10/26/what-to-buy-an-
entrep...](http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/10/26/what-to-buy-an-entrepreneur-
for-the-holidays/)

